# San Diego Comic Con



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We couldn't get a spot, but we (by we I mean me!) will be there Wed-Fri. We have some displays set up at friends booths, so stop by for a new catalog. If you'll be in for the con and want to talk kits or whatever, send me a note. I have plenty of time there, but just not a spot! Maybe next year, as they tell me there's currently a 2-3 year waiting list!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I designed the Booth for Bakugan for this year's show. Well "Area" may be a better term than "Booth" since it is 60 feet long by 25 feet wide. It is going to sit right next to the Gentle Giant Booth apparently.

My guys are down there right now finishing it up. Wish I could get down to see it finished in person.

Please take a peek.. and maybe a photo or two.

If you want a design and build next year.. Give me a call !!


----------



## danald (Mar 17, 2006)

I will see you guys there


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

They're talking about expanding the convention center in a year or so by building out into the bay, so hopefully they'll be able to accomodate you soon Frank. In the meantime, enjoy the con!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

This will be the first year in many years I won't be taking the LA-to-SD train for the Thursday opening. CC has simply gotten too big and crowded to be any fun. One _literally_ cannot cross the street without standing on line for twenty minutes.

I hate to say it, but the show should really be moved from San Diego to LA -- or to _any_ venue better equipped space-wise to support the *insane* crowds the event draws. The San Diego Convention Center has simply gotten too small.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing you there Frank!

Jim
QMx


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Carson Dyle said:


> This will be the first year in many years I won't be taking the LA-to-SD train for the Thursday opening. CC has simply gotten too big and crowded to be any fun. One _literally_ cannot cross the street without standing on line for twenty minutes.
> 
> I hate to say it, but the show should really be moved from San Diego to LA -- or to _any_ venue better equipped space-wise to support the *insane* crowds the event draws. The San Diego Convention Center has simply gotten too small.


I didn't make it last year, but the year before I was stuck in the parking garage for 1.5 hours. On Wednesday night! I would have hated to see Saturday! It needs to move, or the convention center needs to expand. Now if there was something like Big Sight in California....


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

gojira61 said:


> Looking forward to seeing you there Frank!
> 
> Jim
> QMx


Definitely see you there! I'm sure I'll be by the booth on Wednesday afternoon, can't wait to see some of the QMx stuff!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll be selling tin10 collectibles lunchboxes in booth #3848 all week/end. Hope to see you guys, stop by and say hello.
Anthony


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

i heard tickets are extreamly high for this con, not to mention huge crowds and long lines for just about ant thing.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If it's so big, why don't they make it a 8 day con instead of 4? Spread the crowd out.
But I'm sure some dealers won't want to stay 8 days.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

This used to be a fun show about 10 years ago.Imported items you could buy,new comics,big enough that you could do it in one day and still have some fun at dinner time.Now it is a Hollywood extension for the movie industry and gaming products.It's a look but dont touch place that spands a football field,with more people than a Japanese Bullet train at rush hour.All of the new news is on the the web the moment it is announced.It has lived out its usefullness...........
As an aside,I would ask Frank and Dave to consider not going to ComicCon,but better spend their investment in new tools or product developement.In this economic time,money would be well spent on a more productive venture.This is just my suggestion only,I am a big supporter of what Frank and Dave are doing,and wish them to continue to have great sucess.alexander


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Let me stick my nose in and agree with Alexander there, I don't think Moebius NEEDS to go to SDCC...or Comic Con INternational or whatever they call it now.

I know that HUGE crowd is attractive, one can't help but feel "hey, I need to go there too and get some of that phat money!" but, the crowd that attends nowadays wouldn't care jack squat about the cool kits you guys make. For many if not most of the people attending now it's about the show exclusives, all that eBay bait that everyone wants to snag just for the purpose of re-selling and making the big bucks.

and even if Moebius kicked out a show exclusive kit, it wouldn't lead to that all important thing, GROWING THE CUSTOMER BASE. Because people who snap up, say, a glow mummy WON'T rush to the LHS to snap up the non-glo Frankie. Oh, yes, maybe a few would, maybe a few folks buying would be 'of our kind' but on the whole? no. 

And is it worth the cost? $1800 for ONE table. Plus transportation, hotel, food, fees for the union loading and unloading of your merch (and THAT is a living hell unto itself if you're not a big Hollywood event-Hollywood gets the first priority the entire event)...

Now, ATTENDING is another thing. Going with the intent to make some Hollywood contacts, do some face2face, that's smart. 

Just an opinion of course, old marketing habits coming to the fore.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Gee, just going to a show to meet some friends coming in and pass out catalogs....


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I ment next year,smarty pants LOL


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

falcondesigns said:


> I ment next year,smarty pants LOL


If they ever did let us have a spot, it would be a tough decision on whether or not to do it. The cost really isn't bad considering the days and attendance, but it really isn't our crowd as most of you know. But... as mentioned in the past, we do have other things we're working on outside of kits...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

well, sure! I'm not beating up on ya Frank, honest! 

Heck, if anything, you might want to think about Wondercon, which IIRC is put on by the same folks who do SDCC. It's actually much more comic related, more nostalgia market related and not so much the big Hollywood Ballyhoo. A better fit maybe for Moebius.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Steve H said:


> well, sure! I'm not beating up on ya Frank, honest!
> 
> Heck, if anything, you might want to think about Wondercon, which IIRC is put on by the same folks who do SDCC. It's actually much more comic related, more nostalgia market related and not so much the big Hollywood Ballyhoo. A better fit maybe for Moebius.


Worst thing is I have to be in SoCal a few times a year anyways for meetings, so the travel is a moot point. The show is pricey though!


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I agree with most of you, it's gotten too much gaming and hollywood promotions. Not that I don't like to see the cast of shows like SG-1 (last year which included Richard Dean Anderson) but there's too much emphasis on them. Especially the gaming, they could have that at another location and have plenty of room on the sales floor.

Also, though many model builders like myself go, it's not a show for model building. Next year, you should get a table at the 2010 Monsterpalooza. There with all the special effects and make-up people and those in love with the Universal Monsters, you'd have a better opportunity to preview and sell kits.

Hope to catch up to you at Comic Con though, Frank. mjb


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

How can we get the new catolog without going to CC?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

robiwon said:


> How can we get the new catolog without going to CC?


Depends on if I have any left after the show. If they are gone, we'll be printing a new one again soon.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^^Frank,
could you maybe post a pdf of the catalog on your site?


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Frank, have to apologize, I forgot to bring your contact number with me when I went to Comic Con. Sorry we weren't able to hook up. Next year, hopefully or if you're ever in the OC area, let me know.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Did_ someone _say catalog? Is there anyway someone that's not going to the Con get thier hands one? I would love to have one. My PayPal account is on stand-by just let me (us) know!

Moebius modelers are the _cool_ nerds...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I have maybe 100 copies of the catalog left. If you send a SASE to us, I'll be more than happy to send free. If you want to Paypal a buck or something, I'll send one out to you. This is kind of a short run catalog, as we won't reprint this one, it was Comic Con only. We will have a third catalog out for iHobby.


----------

